# Logitech Mausrad raster einstellen: wie?



## Tudeski (22. Februar 2011)

Logitech Mausrad raster einstellen: wie?
Ich habe kürzlich setpoint von logitech installiert und nun hat das mausrad beim drehen keine raster funktion mehr sondern dreh einfach weiter.

nun beim waffenwechsel in BFBC2 kann ich nicht mehr korrekt wechseln, ich gehe jetzt immer zu weit.

weiss jemand welche funktion ich aktiveren deaktiveren muss (wie es heisst und wo ich es finde)?


----------



## Cavalera (22. Februar 2011)

Such im Startmenü nach der Logitechsoftware, dann startest du die Maus- und Tastatureinstellungen. Dort findest du (sofern du die Maus ausgewählt hast) Links ein Bild mit nem Mausrad (oder ne Zitronenscheibe ^^) wenn du diese Kategorie anklickst kannst du einstellen wann das Mausrad sich auskuppelt oder ob es permanent ein/ausgerastet sein soll. Du kannst, falls es nicht klappt, dir Anwendungsspezifische Profile anfertigen lassen


----------



## Tudeski (22. Februar 2011)

http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=1mu7p.png

http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=2bnar.png

http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=3vnlr.png

http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=4nu8r.png

*spinn ich oder wieso lassen sich in diesem forum die abload links nicht korrekt einstellen?!?

habe es wieder auf standard gestellt und rumgespielt. jedoch funktioniert es immer noch nicht...


----------



## Dari (22. Februar 2011)

also es ist sehr schwer auf deinen Bilder überhaupt etwas zu erkennen

Welche Maus besitzt du denn? Weil bei der Gx9 zB kann man das mechanisch einstellen od das Mausrad klickt oder durchscrollt.


----------



## Tudeski (22. Februar 2011)

sorry, wurde angepasst (siehe neue links).
maus: nano VX und performance MX


----------



## Tudeski (22. Februar 2011)

neuer versuch:
Bild: 1mu7p.png - abload.de
Bild: 2bnar.png - abload.de
Bild: 3vnlr.png - abload.de
Bild: 4nu8r.png - abload.de

toll, manuell reinkopieren, weil dieses forum irgendwie abload nicht mag?


----------



## Kaktus (22. Februar 2011)

Den Freilauf des Mausrades stellst du nicht per Software ein, sondern über den Knopf hnter der Maus. Das ist ein mechanischer Schalter. Sollte der nichts bewirken, ist das Ding defekt.


----------



## Tudeski (22. Februar 2011)

eh? wo hat es an der nano VX oder performance MX einen schalter?


----------



## Tudeski (22. Februar 2011)

ah, cool, an der mx habe ich den schalter gefunden
aber bei der nano vx noch nicht.... hat sich auch erledigt, mausradklicken.

Kaktus und Dari vielen dank für eure hilfe!


----------



## Cavalera (22. Februar 2011)

Hm hab die MX Revolution, da ist es halt ein wenig anders 
Wusste nicht wie gross da die Unterschiede zu anderen Modellen sind!


----------



## Tudeski (23. Februar 2011)

die software lösung hätte ich auch gerne als option gehabt.


----------

